# Computer directly shuts down



## nseries73 (Sep 8, 2012)

Every time I try to play a game on my PC (like BATTLEFIELD 3, FIFA 12, etc) or on the net via FACEBOOK, such as zynga games like POKER, FARMVILLE, etc my computer every time shuts down abruptly. Also when I put my computer for full scan with KASPERSKY INTERNET SECURITY 2012 (1 yr subscription) then also it shuts down after a while. I have formatted my hard disc (only C drive) , changed my graphic card, switched slots, cleaned my cpu still it gives the same problem. Please help me in sorting out this problem as I am out of solutions.

PC CONFIG:
Processor - AMD PHENOM X4 945
Motherboard - MSI 790 GX-G65
RAM - 4GB DDR3 1333 Mhz
PSU - CORSAIR GS600W 
Graphic card - on board , NVIDIA GEFORCE PALIT 460 SE, NVIDIA GEFORCE PALIT 560 (tried them all).

But this problem doesn't occurs when I listen to music or watch movies.

*Please help me!!!!!!*



Well it seemed to be a PSU problem but I changed it and didn't work too, facing the same problem.
Please suggest !!!!!!

VIDEO how pc crashes (monitored on AIDA64):



Pc crashes when sitting idle on bios (temperature increases and crashes):


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

which PSU?


----------



## chrisnor4518 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I have the same problem in my PC also. When I am trying to play a car racing game it ultimately shuts down.
What's are the solution for this problem please reply. Whether the viruses corrupted my pc or not ?


----------



## Jripper (Sep 8, 2012)

Well this happened to me. But it only happened after I ran furmark and destroyed my new gpu and psu.
What is your psu? Cheap local brand one? Then most probably it is the fault.
If not,then still its most probably the psu dying. Try using another good power supply and see whether the same thing happens or not.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah.. bro PSU is smoked...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

Which PSU are you using?


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

or this could be a cpu overheating issue. anyway, Op need to tell us brand name and mdoel of the PSu he has and to his other query GTX 560 performs better than GTX 460 - so should be happy with what he has got.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> or this could be a cpu overheating issue. anyway, Op need to tell us brand name and mdoel of the PSu he has and to his other query GTX 560 performs better than GTX 460 - so should be happy with what he has got.



WELL I am using the ZEBRONICS Platinum grade 700W PSU. It's only been 2yrs since I bought it. But is the PSU problem also explains why my PC also shuts down when i put my PC for full virus scan with Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 ??

and to my other question you replied I was using the *gtx 460 SE* version, but this time they gave me only *gtx 560*.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> which PSU?



PSU model - ZEBRONICS PLATINUM GRADE 700W
well i regularly clean my cpu and accumulation dust should not be an issue, and with various I have also checked my CPU temperatures and they are well within the limits. Well the issue with PSU, does that also explains the reason why my PC shuts down when I put my PC for full virus scan with KIS 12. Though when I have run this tests on indv drives it has completed and has reported no virus problems.

Well it seems to be a PSU problem so please suggest me one, is CORSAIR GS600 enough or should I consider buying CORSAIR TX 650 W (it would cost me 1k more)

Please suggest !!!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

Get Corsair GS600 @4.5K
If you can invest more, then getting TX650 is always the better solution.


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get Corsair GS600 @4.5K
> If you can invest more, then getting TX650 is always the better solution.



Why would he need such a powerful one. That is for Xfire. A 500W is fine.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> Why would he need such a powerful one. That is for Xfire. A 500W is fine.


true dat. none of the gpu's are power hogs . nice pic, btw also, I think the OS poll should be (re)moved?





nseries73 said:


> PSU model - ZEBRONICS PLATINUM GRADE 700WWell it seems to be a PSU problem so please suggest me one, is CORSAIR GS600 enough or should I consider buying CORSAIR TX 650 W (it would cost me 1k more)Please suggest !!!!!!


there you are! using a crap psu. no wonder your computer is dying. get the GS600, if you want peace of mind (you dont need that much power, tho, unless you are using 2 gpu's at once)


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

that Zebronics Platinum PSu has 35A rating for +12V rail s theoretically it should be enough for the config of Op - the config can't consume more than 350-370W under heavy load if not OCed anything - but as the PSU is mediocre at best tow years of usage must have dropped it's quality - so it can't deliver the required juice to the entire system anymore hence Op is facing the shutdown issue. 

another possible test Op can perform :  - run memtest86+ app tom test ram modules, over volting the ram module  a little may also fix this and test the pc without any gfx card installed - one more thing is to check if the mobos vrms are all ok - if the mobo is under warranty he can send it for RMA but before doing that Op should performthe above mentioned tests.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

asingh said:


> Why would he need such a powerful one. That is for Xfire. A 500W is fine.



Yes, would be enough. But as OP is insisting on buying GS600, I've suggested another alternative.

For the config OP have, a good 450Watt PSU like,
Corsair CX430V2 
or 
Corsair VS450 would suffice.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

asingh said:


> Why would he need such a powerful one. That is for Xfire. A 500W is fine.



U mean GS 500W will be enough, as my gpu is OC version I calculated my wattage and found it's maximum requirements would be around 400W, so considering 80% efficiency taking 500W would n't be a borderline case.??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

no. it won't. i have already said you to take CX500W or similar PSU of same wattage.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> no. it won't. i have already said you to take CX500W or similar PSU of same wattage.
> 
> no. it won't. i have already said you to take CX500W or similar PSU of same wattage.



oh !!! yeah thnx, I am really getting confused with so many people's different views. Yeah u said cx or gs, while GS 500W and CX 500W both not available, so GS 600W, but that I think as everyone is saying will be a waste of money.



Sam said:


> no. it won't. i have already said you to take CX500W or similar PSU of same wattage.



well some are suggesting ANTEC too, is that good ?? as they provide SWAP warranty (I don't know wat is d differnce between a swap and a normal warranty.) 
Or should I stick to CORSAIR.
PLZ suggest, am totally confused now, and need to get it within a couple of days from the market.

Or may be I could look out in some more stores before getting GS 600W ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Antec? I think nowadays very few people uses it. Although they have good build quality.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> that zebronics platinum psu has 35a rating for +12v rail s theoretically it should be enough for the config of op - the config can't consume more than 350-370w under heavy load if not oced anything - but as the psu is mediocre at best tow years of usage must have dropped it's quality - so it can't deliver the required juice to the entire system anymore hence op is facing the shutdown issue.
> 
> Another possible test op can perform :  - run memtest86+ app tom test ram modules, over volting the ram module  a little may also fix this and test the pc without any gfx card installed - one more thing is to check if the mobos vrms are all ok - if the mobo is under warranty he can send it for rma but before doing that op should performthe above mentioned tests.



hey how to run this memtest??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

i don't think you need to run memtest anymore but just for your knowledge. download the memtest.zip file from here. extract it and you'll get a image (img) file. burn it to a cd/dvd and boot with the disc (just like windows) and let it run for a few hours. any error will show up in the first hour itself or may even cause system to shutdown if PSU/ram is bad or corrupted.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> i don't think you need to run memtest anymore but just for your knowledge. download the memtest.zip file from here. extract it and you'll get a image (img) file. burn it to a cd/dvd and boot with the disc (just like windows) and let it run for a few hours. any error will show up in the first hour itself or may even cause system to shutdown if PSU/ram is bad or corrupted.



Well I remember to run such a test as prescribed by windows itself in a diagnostic test , which was checking my RAM I did that test, lasted for like 15 - 20 mins and there was no problem reported.

I am uploading the screenshot of the pic of the RAM test that windows suggested me to do.




whether this test and above mentioned memtest+ are the same??
Do I need to carry out it again (following the procedure u have prescribed above)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2012)

memtest is almost same but done from outside windows.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> memtest is almost same but done from outside windows.



so do I need to carry out this test again with memtest ??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2012)

try it. but most likely the problem is with PSU so don't be surprised if the pc restarts during the test.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Yes, would be enough. But as OP is insisting on buying GS600, I've suggested another alternative.
> 
> For the config OP have, a good 450Watt PSU like,
> Corsair CX430V2
> ...



336-360W on +12v rails may not be so future proof in the long run and Ops's cpu and gpu both can draw lots of power if put under heavy use - even playing MP3 will do this.



nseries73 said:


> U mean GS 500W will be enough, as my gpu is OC version I calculated my wattage and found it's maximum requirements would be around 400W, so considering 80% efficiency taking 500W would n't be a borderline case.??



your idea about PSu efficiency is completely wrong.



Sam said:


> no. it won't. i have already said you to take CX500W or similar PSU of same wattage.



this should be enough unless Op is interested in OCing.



nseries73 said:


> oh !!! yeah thnx, I am really getting confused with so many people's different views. Yeah u said cx or gs, while GS 500W and CX 500W both not available, so GS 600W, but that I think as everyone is saying will be a *waste of money*.
> 
> well some are suggesting ANTEC too, is that good ?? as they provide SWAP warranty (I don't know wat is d differnce between a swap and a normal warranty.)
> Or should I stick to CORSAIR.
> ...



getting a more powerful PSu than your needs is not a waste of money and here we are talking about a 600W PSU ( over a 500W PSu that you need ) though getting a 700W or more powerful PSu will be a different thing for your current needs.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

@topgear

about this efficiency stuff I read it from official CORSAIR site where they have this 'learn' option and this whole idea of how a PSU works I got it from there.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ can you post the link ??



> it's maximum requirements would be around 400W, so considering 80% efficiency taking 500W would n't be a borderline case.??



say a pc needs ( without monitor ) 400W under load and a good 500W PSu has 80% efficiency - so what it means ?? The PSu can deliver only 80% of it's rated current under full load which is 400W ?? If you are thinking like this you're completely wrong. IF the PSu has 80% efficiency it means how much power it will draw from the wall socket to deliver it's rated current output under load - so under full load the 500W PSU will draw 600W from the wall socket - now a good 500W PSU can deliver at-least ~480W on it's +12v rail and most of the modern pc parts depends havily upon on this rail- so with 80% efficiency your pc's (sans monitor) will be 480W ( from wall ) and the PSu can easily deliver 400W to internal pc components.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ can you post the link ??
> 
> 
> 
> say a pc needs ( without monitor ) 400W under load and a good 500W PSu has 80% efficiency - so what it means ?? The PSu can deliver only 80% of it's rated current under full load which is 400W ?? If you are thinking like this you're completely wrong. IF the PSu has 80% efficiency it means how much power it will draw from the wall socket to deliver it's rated current output under load - so under full load the 500W PSU will draw 600W from the wall socket - now a good 500W PSU can deliver at-least ~480W on it's +12v rail and most of the modern pc parts depends havily upon on this rail- so with 80% efficiency your pc's (sans monitor) will be 480W ( from wall ) and the PSu can easily deliver 400W to internal pc components.



Thnx for sharing the info..........
Well here is the link
GS Series

Scroll down the page and on the left side look for the learn option. Their are many topics to read from.....their u will find everything about PSU


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the link .. well that page has some info ahead of time ( or from the future more precisely )  the part What's in the wattage? By Jonny Gerow, is dated on September 1st, 2013


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks for the link .. well that page has some info ahead of time ( or from the future more precisely )  the part What's in the wattage? By Jonny Gerow, is dated on September 1st, 2013



Lolz I skipped that


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 25, 2012)

well I changed my PSU ( got the the corsait gs 600) as you guys suggested, but my problem still persists, plz help!!!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 25, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> well I changed my PSU ( got the the corsait gs 600) as you guys suggested, but my problem still persists, plz help!!!!!



is the problem exactly the same?
or is it slightly different?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 25, 2012)

Check dump files please..
Using software like whocrushed. Now it is definitely not a PSU issue.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> well I changed my PSU ( got the the corsait gs 600) as you guys suggested, but my problem still persists, plz help!!!!!



Did you check the load cpu temp ( I asked you earlier about this ) ?? Just go into bios .. wait there for say 5 mins .. now check the cpu temp and voltage ( every bios has this monitoring feature ) - post the values here .. one more thing you can try is overvolt the ram module a little.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check dump files please..
> Using software like whocrushed. Now it is definitely not a PSU issue.



well the computer doesn't crashes by showing a blue screen.



d6bmg said:


> Check dump files please..
> Using software like whocrushed. Now it is definitely not a PSU issue.



here goes the report.


but dates of crashing as mentioned isn't true, as my system crashed yesterday only.........



topgear said:


> Did you check the load cpu temp ( I asked you earlier about this ) ?? Just go into bios .. wait there for say 5 mins .. now check the cpu temp and voltage ( every bios has this monitoring feature ) - post the values here .. one more thing you can try is overvolt the ram module a little.


well here is the situation:
you asked me to go to the bios and wait for 5mins, but that isn't happening, every time I enter the bios, then go to HW Monitor my pc shuts down as usual within 10 - 20 secs, well I managed to take a snap just before system crashing, showing the temp and all, here it's:


*And how to overvolt the ram module *??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ Those are old files which most probably isn't related to your problem.
Now, no dump file means it is not a OS related problem.
How about reverting all the settings to default in BIOS?


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Those are old files which most probably isn't related to your problem.
> Now, no dump file means it is not a OS related problem.
> How about reverting all the settings to default in BIOS?



how can I revert all the settings to default in BIOS???
Will I lose any data after I do that??


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 26, 2012)

holy ****, batman!!!

that is one purning broccy!!!!

get your cpu fan/heatsink checked asap!!!


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> holy ****, batman!!!
> 
> that is one purning broccy!!!!
> 
> get your cpu fan/heatsink checked asap!!!



so is there a problem with my mainboard cooling system, or my processor fan is not working properly??


----------



## icebags (Sep 27, 2012)

lol @100 degrees.
get the heatsink repositioned with some good thermal paste. But before doing so, see some vids and make sure u can do it urself or get a professional assembler.


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2012)

Overheating unit, for sure.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 27, 2012)

asingh said:


> Overheating unit, for sure.



hey, what to do in this case?? remedies

hey can u help me with getting such vids........really appreciate if u could help me with this...



icebags said:


> lol @100 degrees.
> get the heatsink repositioned with some good thermal paste. But before doing so, see some vids and make sure u can do it urself or get a professional assembler.



hey can u help me with getting such vids........really appreciate if u could help me with this...



doomgiver said:


> holy ****, batman!!!
> 
> that is one purning broccy!!!!
> 
> get your cpu fan/heatsink checked asap!!!



hey wat should be the temperature ideally


----------



## icebags (Sep 27, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> hey, what to do in this case?? remedies
> hey can u help me with getting such vids........really appreciate if u could help me with this...


here, ur mobo is socket AM3, right ? this is how it's done. watch thoroughly, over and over. proceed carefully only if feeling confident. 
after u put back all stuff together, watch cpu temp in bios for some time. it should be 40-50 probably (not sure about phenom, my old athlon used to idle @ 46 degrees). if its acceptable, boot to os and watch temp with something like "realtemp". if ok at idle, then go for medium load and full load testing.



how to put thermal grease : u may ignore the big bulky cooler and think about the stock cooler u have.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 28, 2012)

temps of 50-60 are "normal" for your cpu. 100 C is definitely dangerous. 

checklist :
> is your fan working?
> is it making any weird noise? like the fan is catching or striking something?
> what is the fan RPM? if you have the stock heatsink+fan, it should be something like 4000-6000 rpm


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

@ OP - apart from the cpu temp every other values are normal - even cpu fan running at 5k+rpm can't keep the cpu cool .. asall other suggested remount the cpu heatsink proeprly with some god TiM like CM TF400, Noctua NT-H1, DC Z5 ~ costing around 500 bucks or better buy a new CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - apart from the cpu temp every other values are normal - even cpu fan running at 5k+rpm can't keep the cpu cool .. asall other suggested remount the cpu heatsink proeprly with some god TiM like CM TF400, Noctua NT-H1, DC Z5 ~ costing around 500 bucks or better buy a new CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k.



here take a look at this video, as I started full pc scan with KIS and it crashed , monitored on AIDA64 software:



Here is the video when on BIOS the temperature increases and pc crashes:



Do I need to get a heat sink, suggest me a reasonable priced model, if from kolkata suggest me a shop too.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

get Cm Hyper 212 Evo from MD computers - price is around ~2.2k or for some thing cheaper CM Hyper TX3 @ ~1.45k.


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2012)

it's not normal to have such hot temperature at bios. first get the stock cooler repositioned properly if it does not go back to normal temps, then either the proccy or the mobo has problem. 
in that case u will have to check it out with another cpu/mobo and get the faulty part serviced.

well, have you restored "default" settings in bios yet ? do that too.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> it's not normal to have such hot temperature at bios. first get the stock cooler repositioned properly if it does not go back to normal temps, then either the proccy or the mobo has problem.
> in that case u will have to check it out with another cpu/mobo and get the faulty part serviced.
> 
> well, have you restored "default" settings in bios yet ? do that too.



well I did both the task u asked me to do, but result isn't any different. I restored the "fail-safe default" settings in the bios. But this are still isn't working.
Did you see the vids I posted, the motherboard and GPU temp are both OK, but only the CPU core temperatures are rising !!!!
So what do I do now, get a heat sink or first get my proccy & mobo checked at the service center.
Do you how long do these things are under warranty??



topgear said:


> get Cm Hyper 212 Evo from MD computers - price is around ~2.2k or for some thing cheaper CM Hyper TX3 @ ~1.45k.



what are the warranty for this heat sinks??


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2012)

^^ ok, good. now open ur side cover of cabby, switch on comp, go to bios. when tempo shows 100+ degrees, take ur finger near the cpu heat sink (BE CAREFUL NOT TO TOUCH ANYTHING OR THE HEAT SINK). u know how hot it feels near boiling water, right? 
check that, if its not as hot, then censors of cpu is bad, otherwise it could be either mobo or cpu fault. go to the shop where u bought these stuff from and ask if they give maintenance service, or go to gc avenue and esquire the same at sabu/eastern logica/technocrat or other shops.
take the proccy+mobo+ram set to them and have them checked. then u will have to send the faulty part for servicing. proccy come with 3 yrs warranty, so do most motherboards. how old is ur system ?

its basically hardware fault, because stock coolers can handle any processors pretty well unless overclocked. but having a big cooler is always a good investment if u run system continuously for longer time (days) and under medium or heavy load.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ ok, good. now open ur side cover of cabby, switch on comp, go to bios. when tempo shows 100+ degrees, take ur finger near the cpu heat sink (BE CAREFUL NOT TO TOUCH ANYTHING OR THE HEAT SINK). u know how hot it feels near boiling water, right?
> check that, if its not as hot, then censors of cpu is bad, otherwise it could be either mobo or cpu fault. go to the shop where u bought these stuff from and ask if they give maintenance service, or go to gc avenue and esquire the same at sabu/eastern logica/technocrat or other shops.
> take the proccy+mobo+ram set to them and have them checked. then u will have to send the faulty part for servicing. proccy come with 3 yrs warranty, so do most motherboards. how old is ur system ?
> 
> its basically hardware fault, because stock coolers can handle any processors pretty well unless overclocked. but having a big cooler is always a good investment if u run system continuously for longer time (days) and under medium or heavy load.



well, yeah I run my system pretty all day long. and my pc is 2yrs, 8 mths old.
And the manual temperature check u asked me to do, well that isn't working gr8 u know, because as soon as it touches 100c it isn't holding up, just shutsdown. though its pretty hot near may be 60-70c for sure, may be more!!!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2012)

^^ take it for checkup, it's still covered by warranty.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 30, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ take it for checkup, it's still covered by warranty.



well, do I need to go to the shop were I bought from, or to the service center directly, because I don't know the address of either of the service centers, if u happen to know the address can u plz type it down here plz.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

CM Hyper 212 Evo comes with 1yr warranty and just call the shop ( actually any Big pc peripheral shop ) - they know the most recent address of service centers.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> CM Hyper 212 Evo comes with 1yr warranty and just call the shop ( actually any Big pc peripheral shop ) - they know the most recent address of service centers.



CM Hyper 212 Evo costs way too much, isn't there anything that may cost me some less buck, am real tight on the pocket.


----------



## Myth (Sep 30, 2012)

CM 212 evo is tried and tested. It might cost your a bit extra now, but it will take care of the temp problem for a long time to come.

Read the posts carefully. Most alternatives have already been suggested.

If price is an issue, good TIM < CM TX3 < CM Hyper 212 Evo.
( CM TX3 and 212 Evo come with TIM. )


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 30, 2012)

have you checked if the fan is rotating or not?

try resetting the heat sink


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 30, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> have you checked if the fan is rotating or not?
> 
> try resetting the heat sink



fan's rotating fine, and I did reset the position of the heat sink several times but of no use.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 30, 2012)

^if you know an pc assembler ask him to reapply your processor with new thermal paste,if the problem continues then its an hardware problem. Noneed to buy an aftermarket cooler if you are not overclocking.
hope this helps.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 30, 2012)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^if you know an pc assembler ask him to reapply your processor with new thermal paste,if the problem continues then its an hardware problem. Noneed to buy an aftermarket cooler if you are not overclocking.
> hope this helps.


Thanks for the tip buddy, much appreciated


----------



## nseries73 (Oct 20, 2012)

well after all research and consultance, it seems to be a mobo problem!!!!!
had it in warranty.
told me they would fix it within 5 days or so, may be more,..........
don't know what's next.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

CPU overheating and shutdown due to mobo - highly unlikely.


----------



## nseries73 (Nov 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> CPU overheating and shutdown due to mobo - highly unlikely.



well I have given the mobo to the service center, digicare, and let's see what they say when they return it ..........


----------



## nseries73 (Dec 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> CPU overheating and shutdown due to mobo - highly unlikely.



dude u pointed out correctly, mobo was returned to me the other day and they reported of no problems, amyother solution to the problem.......
plz help!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

just get a new cpu cooler - CM hyper 212 Evo preferably.


----------

